# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Greetings

## shlape

Hi, 
This is my first post here. 
I'm hoping to get some acoustic sealing tips and ideas as I'm currently preparing to remove the placterboard on the adjoining wall with my neighbours in this townhouse complex.  
Thread copied and continues here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f202/wa...pening-119721/

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome aboard!

----------

